# eggs and oats?



## oggydon (Feb 1, 2008)

I keep seeing people having 6/8 egg whites and oats for breakfast, is this together?


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

one straight after the other.


----------



## BigBoi (Jul 20, 2008)

Or together. After a while I get tired of the same foods, so making crazy combinations is exciting.


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I've tried making pancakes out of the eggs and oats but they're bloody horrible so my berakfast off season is

10 whites sometimes 2 yolks but I prefer just the whites now

100gram oats made with water - this tastes ok once you get used to it

1 Grapefruit

Pre contest I stick with the eggs and oats all the time but normally have a dozen egg whites

I know to someone who isn't used to eating clean this sounds really bland but your pallet changes and you don't want sweet sugary s**t anymore...


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Keep the yolks in - that's what makes the egg a complete amino profile.

I have 3 whole eggs, 100g oats and a scoop of protein for breaky all blended together. Yum.


----------

